# Hunting Poodles



## NDSU CE (Dec 17, 2008)

My girl friend prob some day wife is allergic to dog dander, I understand that the poodels are so called hypoalergenic so the allergies wouldn't be a problem. Has anyone hunted with a standard poodle and what thoughts do you have of them.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Iv'e seen a couple at UKC hunt tests that have Seasoned titles and they looked pretty good. Not saying i'de want one but if that was my only option............ i think there are a few MH as well.

I believe these were the dogs I saw run last summer.

http://www.lakelandhuntingpoodles.com/index.htm


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

It's possible that it might be easier to find a new girlfriend than a line of hunting poodles :beer:

Are there even any working labradoodles out there?

Just joking about the future "ball and chain".

Canuck


----------



## NDSU CE (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments i'll have to look into that water spanial


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Didn't know there was a season on them. :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

NDSU CE,

I had a friend who used to hunt with a standard poodle in the Minot area. The dog was really good on upland birds. The link below is to a recent article in the startribune on this topic.

http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/pets/35629444.html?elr=KArksi8cyaiUgOahccyiUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUU


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive seen some good IWS's. A lady in the Twin cities named Rosemary has one that is awesome and actually beat out a bunch of labs in a qualifying field trial this year. Id go with one of those over a poodle, although i have seen poodles who would work fine as a gun dog too.


----------

